#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  L&T Piping notes

## raja sen

I am uploading L&T piping notes which covers topics such as stress analysis, materials, routing of pipings etc.
The link is


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: L&T Piping notes

----------


## victorlachica

Thank you very much raja sen

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks

----------


## D-BO

> i am uploading l&t piping notes which covers topics such as stress analysis, materials, routing of pipings etc.
> The link is
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thank you

----------


## parham71

Good job ...Thank you !!

----------


## Harishchopr

Great Job 



thanku

----------


## AfigueredoU

it was removed, shame it seems to be a great book, could you pls re-up?

----------


## nilu

The above link is not working. Can anybody reload the same. Thanks in advance.

----------


## mkhurram79

*Link is not working.
Can you provide fresh link*

----------


## nilu

Please............................................  .............upload. Thanks in advance.

----------


## kafmaidi

here another link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

thanks to the original uploader...

----------


## mkhurram79

New link is fine. Thanks kafmaidi

----------


## Ramesh11_2

sir,


I need L&T process engineering manual. if anybody have plz upload this...See More: L&T Piping notes

----------


## prodesm

me to need Process manual or design practice

----------


## mrk

thank u very much...

----------


## samarpannawlakha

Thanks..good sharing!!

----------


## nilu

thank u very much...

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Great Book, Thanks for the share. Kindly share L&T Design Manual & Process Manual if possible. Thanks in Advance

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks for sharing.... keep it up !!!

----------


## parasi

hi mate the above links are dead can u please forward material to my mail.... parasi.mech@gmail.com

----------


## d_kushwah

all links expired 

please upload it again

----------


## parasi

can u please fill the blank spaces in the link which u have posted ..... it is not working with out it

----------


## maskedsperm

Here is a new downloading-link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

PDF file
5MB

A very slow server... it might ask you to register as user... and, even to upload something first... the best I could do...

Sorry for any inconvenience  :Embarrassment: 

Keep on sharing !!!

----------


## kaliwaal

Link is not working

----------


## amacathot06

Latest link also not work friends any one upload again, i need dears.

See More: L&T Piping notes

----------


## maskedsperm

Folks.... I just tried the link I posted (#23) and it works like a charm...

Againg, its a very slow server.... you might need to register as an user or even upload some file before getting to download the L&T Piping Notes...

Good Luck, and keep on sharing !!!

----------


## parasi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Larsen & Toybro 3 day Program on Piping Engineering.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ravishe

thanks very much

----------


## guru4life

Thanks a million for this useful book.

----------


## hamara_ramesh

thank u very much for sharing my friend

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear,

Please upload the file/link again. Not able to download.

Thanks in advance,

Amit

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aadil_thakur

hi Dear,

Thanks to all for this valuable information, all up-loaders have taken immense pain in uploading files again and again, special thanks to thread starter RAJA SEN

----------


## MSW

you rock.

----------


## arockiam.fernando@gmail.c

The link is not working.Will u please upload it again.Thanks in advance

----------


## eddiem

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hi to all,

Please find  again  L & T document .Enjoy and read it !

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot indeed

See More: L&T Piping notes

----------


## ilayarasan

Thanks

----------


## Jeerapol

Thank You For Your Shared.

----------


## summerguyin

the site domain is not working now...pls re up the file.thanks

----------

